# Clear Epoxy ?



## MattF (17 Apr 2012)

Can anybody tell me what Epoxy resin to use to fill a fault in a piece of wood please.

SWMBO has seen a clock for the mantel piece and the surrounding wood had a crack in it that had been filled with a clear filler with bits in it to make it stand out now she wants me to make one and I'm not sure what to use.

Thanks Matt


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2012)

You may find this thread of interest. If it doesnt tell you what to use, it will tell you how!

brown-oak-coffee-table-t57368.html?hilit=epoxy%20brown%20oak


----------



## MattF (17 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that its help a lot.
She is on for me putting quartz in it to make it stand out 

Matt


----------



## Paul Hannaby (17 Apr 2012)

This one also works well - go for the 30 minute stuff not the 5 minute as that sets too quick!


----------



## jasonB (17 Apr 2012)

If you want it glass clear then better to use a resin than an epoxy as a lot don't dry clear, OK if you are using lots of filler but not for a few bits in teh resin

http://www.tiranti.co.uk/subdivision_pr ... vision=209


----------



## János (17 Apr 2012)

Hello,

Most epoxy resins are tinged with an amber cast. But in most applications that small amount of colour does not really matter. There are other casting resins, like acrylic or polyester, which are water clear, but the work is more hazardous with them, as they are highly carcinogenic/toxic before curing. Consumer grade epoxies, like the Araldite 90 minutes and five minutes adhesives are much more safe to work with on an amateur scale.

Be careful!

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## Spindle (17 Apr 2012)

Hi

Steer clear of quartz filler, it is extremely hard and not workable with standard tooling - I'd advise to check out the Turners Retreat website for epoxy and fillers suitable for these sort of applications.

Regards Mick


----------



## MattF (17 Apr 2012)

Thank you for all the replies I think I'm going to have a go with the epoxy first on a bowl that has developed a crack while drying just to see what its like as a practice run 

Thank you Matt


----------



## babylon355 (17 Apr 2012)

I visited a craft shop in Looe on the weekend and they had some lovely tables in there that were basically slices of timber across the grain with the bark still attached that had been sanded and then covered in a clear resin. They looked stunning and it got me thinking about this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180845911692? ... 643wt_1037

Was thinking of getting some and having a go


----------

